# More Model 3 Pictures



## Xepherus (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey guys, i found these while digging around for anything relating to model 3 news recently and they didn't look like any pictures i've seen posted around here before, so i thought i would share.

The first picture gets a good view of the sunroof, and i have to say, that is a lot of headroom.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@Xepherus Let's try and keep pictures of the Model 3 in the media section please. Members can upload in there.


----------

